# East Cape Glide - Mercury 25hp 4-stroke



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

I did find a better prop. It's the same diameter and pitch but a four blade instead. Same top speed and even quicker on plane. As far as the RPM goes, the tach has lost its mind- it's readout is not based on reality.


----------

